

How to count to 1,023 on your fingers - svag
http://www.wired.co.uk/wired-magazine/archive/2010/07/how-to/how-to-count-to-1,023-on-your-fingers

======
jolan
There are only 10 types of people in the world: Those who understand binary,
and those who don't.

~~~
drKarl
There are, in fact, 10 types of people in the world: Those who understand
ternary, those who don't, and those who confuse it with binary.

